# b13/b14 shocks on b15



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Ok im pretty sure im gonna go this route...i can get teh AGX shocks (b13 front b14 rear) for 410+400 for coilovers so this will still be 4-500 less than other coilovers. Now for my questions.

1) will the shocks bolt right up to the car?
2) will the b14 front coilovers fit the b13 shocks?
3) How much modification to shocks are needed to make em fit?
4) anyone done this and can tell me how it worked?


----------

